# tun.ko for droid 2 gummy ics



## livErD69 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone happened to compile a tun.ko for the latest team gummy build.

Droid 2 ICS from 3/27/12
Kernel 2.6.32.9
Build: gca08d89

I could probably compile one myself if someone could point me in the right direction for grabbing the kernel, have a linux box set up for this type of thing... not sure how to go about getting it off my device.

Thanks!


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you asking for a different kernel?


----------



## livErD69 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just looking for a tun.ko module to make VPNs work. Normally the CM kernels have tap/tun built in, but this build's kernel seems to be missing it. Probably a Motorola thing...


----------

